# Get Your Pictures In & Vote For Our Halloween Howl Dog Costume Contest!



## Administrator

Hello dogforums.com Community,

BOO! We love Halloween – the candy, the costumes, the parties, the roaming gangs of brain-hungry zombies… 

And because PetGuide.com loves Halloween so much, they're sponsoring a contest just for the dogs on the dogforums.com community! Get your dogs dressed up, your cameras out and post your pictures during our Halloween Howl Dog Costume Contest! We have some amazing prizes to give away so you'll want to enter.

*Here are the details and rules of the contest:*
The Halloween Howl Dog Costume Contest runs from October 5, 2015 to October 26, 2014. This contest is open to dogforums.com community members ONLY! 

*Important Dates:*
*October 5 to October 18 (11:59pm EST):* Contest is open for photo submissions.
*October 19 (12pm EST) to October 25 (11:59pm EST):* Voting period.
*October 26:* The 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place winners will be announced on the forum.

*RULES:*
1. Every user is only allowed to submit ONE photo for the contest. If you submit more than one photo for the contest, we will only consider the FIRST photo you submitted.
2. In order to enter the contest, you must submit a photo of your dog wearing a costume. The photo can be a current one or one that was taken in the past.
3. If you have more than one dog, you are welcome to gather them together in their costume and submit ONE picture of them together.
4. By submitting a photo in this contest, you are agreeing to give PetGuide.com and this forum permission to post the photo you submit (whether you win or not) on our social media accounts and on Petguide.com in conjunction with news about the contest. 
5. Mods and Admins will NOT be editing your posts to submit a different photo for you so please make sure you choose carefully before you submit your ONE and only photo for the contest.
6. The photo MUST contain an image of your dog(s) in a costume. Photos that do not meet these criteria will NOT be considered for voting.
7. All users will have ONE vote when the voting period begins (October 19 to October 25).
8. Winners are determined by the three users who receive the most votes (1st place, 2nd place, and 3rd place).
9. This contest is open to US and Canada residents only.

PRIZES:
Prizes for winners:
1st Place: 1 (one) Canada Pooch Winter Jacket (Choice of Alaskan Army Parka or Everest Explorer Vest): starting at $42.99; 1 (one) PetGuide.com poop bag/flashlight dispenser, 1 (one) PetGuide.com leash.
2nd place: Tall Tails Bone Sherpa Blanket (Creme): retails for $29.99; 1 (one) PetGuide.com poop bag/flashlight dispenser, 1 (one) PetGuide.com leash.
3rd place: earthbath Green Tea Spritz and Grooming Foam Pack for Dogs: retails at $30; 1 (one) PetGuide.com poop bag/flashlight dispenser, 1 (one) PetGuide.com leash.

We are so excited to see your dogs in their favorite costumes. Have lots of fun with this and looking forward to seeing your amazing photos (as always)!


----------



## dogsule

Where/how do you submit photos?


----------



## MarcL

This is ridiculous. The link in the e-mail takes you to a graphic and there's no info how to actually enter. This whole website was designed by Martians.


----------



## Hiraeth

I'd guess that one enters the contest and submits a photo by posting to this thread, as there were no provided links in the original post.

I assume there are no rules about photoshopping or editing the photos, as none were mentioned?


----------

